# Access - bestimmte Datensätze via Primärschlüssel löschen



## danielandross (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
wenn ich die SQL DELETE Funktion verwenden möchte und als Bedingung ein Textfeld eines Formulars verwenden möchte verschwinden nach dem speichern alle [ ] und der Code funktioniert auch nicht.

Ich möchte in meinem Formular einen Primärschlüssel eingeben können. und dann einen Button ahebn der eine Abfrage ausführt die diesen DB Eintrag löscht.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie das Prinzipiell mit dem DELETE Befehl funktionieren kann?


----------



## danielandross (26. Mai 2006)

habt ihr dazu keine Idee?
Eventuell auch in VBA?
Ich will einfach durch Angabe eines Primärschlüssels den dazugehörigen Datensatz löschen.


----------



## Slizzzer (29. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Du brauchst folgendes:

1. Formular (frmLoeschform)
   -> ein Textfeld (txtLoeschparam)
   -> ein Button (cmdDelete)

VBA-Code für den Delete-Button:

    Dim stDocName As String

    stDocName = "abfDelete"
    DoCmd.OpenQuery stDocName, acNormal, acEdit

2. Eine Löschabfrage

SQL-Code:

DELETE tabDaten.DatensatzID
FROM tabDaten
WHERE (((tabDaten.DatensatzID)=[Formulare]![frmLoeschform]![txtLoeschparam]));

Die entsprechenden Tabelle- und Feldnamen mußt Du natürlich anpassen ;o)

Mach die Abfrage einfach per Click. Geht schneller und einfacher ;o)

Dann solltest Du alles haben!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## danielandross (29. Mai 2006)

Hi, 
echt tausendmal Dankeschön Ralf. Hast mir echt mal wieder aus der Patsche geholfen. klappt alles problemlos.
Gruß
Daniel


----------

